# Fs: Replacement boots for upper/lower control arms



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

dont junk your arms because the boot has started to rip. toss on another boot and rock it. $9 for 2 boots. picked up in pa 19040. can ship for a few $ i have had these on my own vehicles for almost 2 years now. perfect for those times where you wrecked a balljoint boot getting a arm off.


pardon picture quality


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)




----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)




----------

